# Inflatable Pontoon



## jcrazy (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey all,

I was thinking about getting a inflatable pontoon with oars (Class IV-V Rated for White water rapids).

I was curious to those that have been on the GMR, Stillwater and the Mad if this would be a good boat to use. Since it's rated for whitewater, and theres hardly any whitewater let alone a Class 4 or 5. I'm sure it would be a great boat but I just wanted to double check. 

Thanks!


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Personally, I think it would make an excellent river vessel. Small and lightweight, yet very stable. I'm not sure it would be easy to manuever with oars, though. You'd probably want a trolling motor.


----------



## jcrazy (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the note. Yeah I plan on getting a electric trolling motor and then I've seen some guys use a gas powered motor also on them.

Do you think the oars would be too big to use for some parts of the rivers?


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

The one concern I would have about a pontoon is it getting punctured by all the woody debris we have in our rivers. Just a thought.


----------



## jcrazy (Jul 19, 2009)

yeah thats true. the pontoon i'm looking at though is made to handle rough waves and rocks so i wonder if wood debris would hurt it....

i just liked the thought of the pontoon because i wont have to find a place to store it, i can put it in the bed of my pickup, wont need a trailer, i can stand up in it because it comes with a lean bar and foot rest.

i was thinking about a fishing kayak a while ago but you cant stand up in those and i would want to get out of it from time to time to stretch my legs.

any ideas?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Some SOT (sit on top) kayaks are stand on top. Depends how stable and calm the water and of course which kayak you have.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

i saw two guys last year on the gmr north of franklin on the pontoons. they seemed to be doing alright. actually was pretty cool when they got out of the river they had a wheel that folded down and wheeled them right to their car. Kayak gives more creek access then the pontoon but i would say their fine to fish the river.


----------



## jcrazy (Jul 19, 2009)

I wish there was someplace around here that rented them out. I just don't want to spend a whole bunch of money on it if I don't end up liking it. 

I've been searching around and more fly fisherman use pontoons than kayaks, also bass fisherman use the pontoons also. pretty cool product.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I had a small inflatable pontoon and I decided to get rid of it a year or two ago. It was really difficult to control on a small lake with slight wind. If theres much of a wind you take off like a sail. I found it to drag to where I was fishing if I was fishing anything like a spinnerbait or crankbait. But it got the job done for a while. The one good thing I have to say about it though was it was a lot easier to get to spots than wading and is a great starter boat.


----------



## jcrazy (Jul 19, 2009)

What kind of boat did you upgrade to?


----------



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

the correct term for what u are looking for is a cataraft. they are a cool rig but don't offer alot multi-use, for example hauling gear and extra people,and yes the oars can be cumbersome especially in shallow water and no good for flat water. consider a raft instead they are sold in various sizes and are extremaly durable. out west lots of guides use rafts rigged with a oar set-up or just your standard paddle for sections of water were u drag or are in fear of hitting rocks. the nice drift boats that u see fly guides using don't respond well to rocks, they are wicked expensive to repair. check out the NRS website for rafts, catarafts, and oar set ups for both


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I think Bass Pro sells some cool little rafts, but the cheapest ones start around $800. I've seen a few guys floating the Mad on the pontoon boats. The frames can get rusty quick, but they look pretty comfortable. Watch the Marketplace, they pop up from time to time.


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

I have an inflateable pontoon, and love it for the most part. It's more stable, comfortable, and easier to get in and out of than a kayak, and the oars haven't been a problem anywhere I've been. And I've spent 13 hours on the river on a few occasions and not been uncomfortable.

The drawbacks are when you have to hike a ways to get to the creek because they're bulkier than a kayak. Also the wind can be a factor, but with a small anchor fixes that. They aren't as fast as a kayak either, but fishing isn't racing, lol.

Mine has a heavy canvas material on the pontoons, I've fished the big and little darby creeks, fished ponds, and even fished alum creek coves, and take it to the manistee river in michigan once or twice a year for trout fishing. Never had any puncture or tearing problems.


----------

